# Removing concrete splatter from brick



## klp1177 (May 15, 2007)

Last year I hired a concrete crew (friend of a friend) to extend my front porch.  In the process, they splattered concrete all over my front porch -columns, windows, front door & the brick.  

I've been able to scrape the splatter off everything but the brick.  I had NO luck getting the crew back out to clean up then or now.  Any suggestions on how to clean up the brick...without messing up the morter holding the bricks together???


----------



## CraigFL (May 16, 2007)

This is a tough one. The spatter has hardened to a level where you could only chip it off. If you have a large area of spatter, you have a lot of work ahead of you. The complete process to make it look original again migt be to chip off the thick parts, then wash with muratic acid to clean the brick(or sandblast). In any case chipping is the way to start.


----------



## Mephistopheles (May 19, 2007)

Depends on the composition of the bricks.
Clay?
Concrete?
veneer laid?

Concrete bricks are very porous and wll pretty much never clean up.
veneer laid are alot less porous but still will be very hard to clean up.
Clay bricks laid flat can usually be cleaned up using pool acid in the CORRECT proportions for the degree of splatter build up.


....a little plastic and well.. common sense goes along ways


----------

